# Understanding the GLOCK Trigger.............



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/glock-trigger/


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The more and more I see these graphs the more I want to scream. It is quite possible to shoot a Glock accurately with the crease of the first knuckle on the middle of the trigger.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> The more and more I see these graphs the more I want to scream. It is quite possible to shoot a Glock accurately with the crease of the first knuckle on the middle of the trigger.


You are quite right... I believe graph is just showing what is the best way.... In basketball there are various ways to score a free throw but there is also the best way... Some people can score a free throw hold the ball with both hands and throwing it "underhand", doesn't make it the best way........ just saying.....


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

Not sure what this has to do with Glock because the same principle applies to any manufacture. I do not have a problem with the thread. If a new shooter sees the thread could be helpful if no one has taught them proper trigger technique. It is only natural for a newb to pull with the crease of their first knuckle. Where the diagram stops short is the first knuckle should be straight inline making the forst and second joint of the finger straight so you SLOWLY PUSH the trigger rather than pull or jerk it. I know when I was a kid, it made a huge difference when I was shown the proper technique.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> The more and more I see these graphs the more I want to scream. It is quite possible to shoot a Glock accurately with the crease of the first knuckle on the middle of the trigger.


This works for me shooting the smaller glocks like the 43 and 42.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I use the first crease, better finger control .

IMO , instead of controlling three finger joints, I'm using only two, for me , it feels much stronger and locked in.

Give it a try.

We all know that , hands , fingers , guns , and triggers come in all different sizes.

IMO, what works best for you is most important.

Nowadays the professionals tell you to keep your finger off the trigger before you're ready to shoot. Ok let's agree on that.

*Holy shit, here he comes charging like a bull* ,,, you slide your finger onto the trigger as fast as you can, it's (the finger) gonna find that first crease


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

There are dozens, if not hundreds of ways to induce human error into firing any gun. In the end, the guy that comes closest to holding the sight on the target until the bullet has cleared the muzzle wins the contest. I know a couple of guys who do everything 'wrong,' but score bulls eyes consistently because they somehow have a natural ability to squeeze off at the precise instant that the target passes in front of their sights. 

Unfortunately, they teach a lot of people who don't have that gift to shoot the same way.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

VAMarine said:


> The more and more I see these graphs the more I want to scream. It is quite possible to shoot a Glock accurately with the crease of the first knuckle on the middle of the trigger.


I'm 80 yrs. old and had not shot anything for about 30 yrs. I was accustomed to using the tip of my finger on the trigger. That works fine with light trigger pulls or when your hands and fingers are strong. I recently purchased a Glock 19 & 43 and found that it was somewhat difficult to pull the trigger using the tip of my finger and if I did my group ended up left of the center of the target. My brother saw a picture of one of my targets and said I should use more finger on the trigger. The next time out I put the first joint of my finger on the trigger and that moved the center of my group to the center of the target. So I would say you have to adjust, especially as you get older.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

:watching:


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

G17 gen4, I run mine NAKED (no back strap). I get my finger on trigger at the sweet spot. What I have a slight issue is in the magazine release. I need to literally juggle my G17 to make an effective magazine reload !


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Cait43, good post! I had to learn this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Since your talking about glocks, do you guys like the 43. I'm looking at a used one for 400. I wanted the ported shield but can't find a good deal on one.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

joepolo said:


> Since your talking about glocks, do you guys like the 43. I'm looking at a used one for 400. I wanted the ported shield but can't find a good deal on one.


Heard good things about the 43, I like my glock 27, how would you carry the 43?


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I probable would use a iwb in the 5 o'clock area. I carry a xd9m mod 2 it's a good shooter but on the heavy side and a double stack. I just wanted to downsize a little bit.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

I've carried it with an IWB holster and with a pocket holster. It's a little tight in jeans but works.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I understand the Glock trigger is not as good as any of my stock Walther triggers but I still plan on getting one.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I did the .25 cent polish job and installed the 3.5 minus connector and it helped. Don't know about a Walther trigger.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Blackhawkman said:


> I did the .25 cent polish job and installed the 3.5 minus connector and it helped. Don't know about a Walther trigger.


Would you recommend installing a 3.5 minus connector in a carry gun?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bluewave said:


> Would you recommend installing a 3.5 minus connector in a carry gun?


I would recommend trying one and seeing if any improvement is worth it in your opinion.

Sent via Tapatalk, and still using real words.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I have the 3.5 minus connector in my glock 19 and it helped me a bunch. I know the glock trigger and have no issues with it as my carry piece.


----------



## PracticalShooter (Sep 11, 2016)

I have swapped my Glock 19 Connector to the Ghost Edge Connector ($25) and felt the trigger to be smoother. 
I am not sure if I would use it for my CCW, but for IDPA, it made a difference.
But that connector has an issue that has not been recognized by Ghost. It can make you fire your Glock while pooling the trigger AND while releasing the trigger (nice machine gun if it's what you are looking for), but I found it very dangerous.
Here is a link from someone who had that issue.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PracticalShooter said:


> I have swapped my Glock 19 Connector to the Ghost Edge Connector ($25) and felt the trigger to be smoother.
> I am not sure if I would use it for my CCW, but for IDPA, it made a difference.
> But that connector has an issue that has not been recognized by Ghost. It can make you fire your Glock while pooling the trigger AND while releasing the trigger (nice machine gun if it's what you are looking for), but I found it very dangerous.
> Here is a link from someone who had that issue.
> ...


Good advise! I swapped out mine for a "Pyramid" all aluminum trigger. Just the trigger and trigger bar while leaving the rest alone. More for aesthetics than anything else. I never liked the plastic trigger, it really "cheapens" the gun in my opinion. Besides who needs an accidental discharge?


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Hmmm, I have the Ghost and never had issues like that. Glad ya got it fixed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

